# Fun and Frolic



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm going to try this and see how this works out. My silence is killing me and so much has happened lately so I will start this off with a P1 story.

P1 had been called out the night before so he didnt come in the next day. When I came into work there were a couple of guys smoking near our outside door and I had stopped to talk to them a bit. I went inside and did the normal morning things like open the shades, check the evidence lockers and turn on the equipment in the lab. When I walked into the lab I had noticed something but I didnt think much about it but as I went around checking the equipment I kept seeing little clues here and there.

First, when I walked in I smelled cigarette smoke, didnt think much about it because of the guys outside smoking. Then I saw cigarettes in the trash can in the lab, then I saw cigarette ashes in the chemical hood, then I saw ashes in the sink....P1 had been smoking in our brand new lab!!!!! I was pissed. I have been busting my butt keeping that lab clean which has meant cleaning up behind P1 and P2 alot of times. I cleaned up all the ashes and emptied the trash can then I made "no smoking" signs and placed them on the doors to the lab and on the equipment along with "This is not an ashtray" etc...

The next day P1 comes in, I dont say anything to him about the smoking. Eventually he gets up and and goes to walk into the lab and he sees the first sign. He stops and looks at it but doesnt say anything. He goes into the lab and a little while later he comes walking back out.

P1: I took down your signs
Me: I'll just print out more and put them up again.
P1: No, there is no need to have them up.
Me: Well apparently there is if you dont have the common sense not to smoke in the lab. That is a lab, not a smoking room. You flicked your ashes in the chemical hood, that is were we process evidence. It has filters that cost $300 to replace you dont smoke in there.
P1: It wasnt me
Me: B.S. You dont smoke in the lab. You dont smoke in the building....its common sense.
P1: Ok, thats enough (all of a sudden he starts trying to act like a supervisor)
Me: No, its not enough, you want to smoke, go outside. The door is right there.
P1: I said thats enough.
Me: No, its not enough, you need to go in there and check all the equipment and make sure you didnt screw anything up.
P1: One more word and I will tell the Lt you are being insubordinate.

I pick up the phone and dial the Lt's number and as it rings I hold the phone out..."here you go". He turned, walked into the lab and started checking the equipment.

It hasnt happened since but if it does, I will let the Lt handle it.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad to see that you try to keep him in place.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

"try" is the key word.


----------

